# gambe a x



## a malta

Ciao!
Come tradurre:'Solo oggi ho notato che ha i fianchi larghi, le gambe a X e i piedi a papera'
'Hoy he notado que tiene las caderas anchas, pierna a X, y los peis de pato'
grazie !


----------



## Neuromante

Las piernas *en* X


Es "*pies*"


----------



## a malta

Neuromante said:


> Las piernas *en* X
> 
> 
> Es "*pies*"


Gracias Neuromante!


----------



## 0scar

Estuve haciendo una "investigación", he aquí el resultado parcial:

Piernas en X=  estevado, patiestevado (España), ¿? (América)
Piernas en paréntesis= zambo (España), chueco (América)


----------



## a malta

Gracias Oscar!
Mientras acabes la "investigación", para ponerlo en una frase, sería:'Fulano està estavado'; 'yo estoy zambo/a'?


----------



## Agró

Nunca he oído "estevado", pero la definición que da el DRAE no concuerda con lo que estamos buscando:

*estevado**, da**.*
* 1.     * adj. Que tiene las piernas arqueadas a semejanza de la esteva, *de tal modo que, con los pies juntos, quedan separadas las rodillas*. U. t. c. s.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## 0scar

a malta said:


> Gracias Oscar!
> Mientras acabes la "investigación", para ponerlo en una frase, sería:'Fulano està estavado'; 'yo estoy zambo/a'?



Se dice que uno  *es* _estevado_, no que* está *_estevado_.
Para no confundirse hay que acordarse que en general se usa * ser *para las condiciones permanentes y *estar* para las condiciones temporales.

Arriba lo puse al revés, así () es _chueco_ o _estevado_ y así  )( es _zambo_.
Pero el DRAE dice que en algunas zonas de España _zambo_ tiene el signficado contrario. _Estevado_ también se pude decir _patiestevado, _siempre según el DRAE

_Zambo_ en América significa mezcla de indio y negro.
Para alguien con las piernas en )( posiblemente se diría_ chueco para adentro_, no conozco una palabra especial para eso en esta zona.


----------



## Tomby

Como Agró nunca he oído "estevado".
De acuerdo con Oscar. Creo que en España se suele decir más (es un opinión) "patizambo". Ejemplo: "Fulano *es* patizambo".


----------



## Neuromante

Pues el DRAE se equivoca (Y van...) En España "zambo" se refiere a *()* y no a *)( *Eso sí: Lo común es "patizambo"
Y con toda seguridad, no es que aquí sea de las zonas donde se invierte, es que así lo leerás siempre, o lo oirás en radio, televisión, cine.

Seguramente el encargado de esa sección es el que usa un localismo. (Hoy mismo leí que un académico le ha respondido a un columnista que lo corrigió que le trae sin cuidado lo que ponga el DRAE. Lo contaba el susodicho en su columna con nombre y apellido del académico incluido)


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> En España "zambo" se refiere a *()* y no a *)( *Eso sí: Lo común es "patizambo"...


Al leer la definición que he puesto de _patizambo_ he pensado lo mismo que tú. Para mí un patizambo es quien tiene las piernas arqueadas "tipo jinete"  pero según el Diccionario no. Entonces Lina Morgan es patizamba...


----------



## Pinairun

Aquí se pueden ver dibujos de niños patiestevados y patizambos, estos últimos con las rodillas juntas )(.


----------



## 0scar

Más sinónimos: _zancajoso, cazcorvo, cascorvo, patichueco.
_Lo mismo que _zambo _y _patizambo _ singnifican tanto () como )(, depende de la época y el lugar.


----------



## socratino

Neuromante said:


> Las piernas *en* X
> 
> 
> Es "*pies*"



"Gambe a x" se refiere a las piernas, que en este caso son torcidas, y no a los pies.


----------



## a malta

Gracias a todos!
Sì Socratino, eso està claro (yo escribí 'peis' y N. lo corrigió)


----------



## socratino

a malta said:


> Gracias a todos!
> Sì Socratino, eso està claro (yo escribí 'peis' y N. lo corrigió)



Vale, vale...¡es que me había perdido!


----------

